# Today is my first day work for lyft...



## wshh8 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi, everyone here, today I worked for about 6 hours, but only 6 riders, my lyft app is always on, the last two hours, there is even no one pop up on my lyft, I am not a talkative people, but I am very friendly, I offered candy and bottled water on car, I talked to riders whenever they talk to me, but why 6 hours only 6 riders, by the way, how can I read the reviews about myself, thank you.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

wshh8 said:


> Hi, everyone here, today I worked for about 6 hours, but only 6 riders, my lyft app is always on, the last two hours, there is even no one pop up on my lyft, I am not a talkative people, but I am very friendly, I offered candy and bottled water on car, I talked to riders whenever they talk to me, but why 6 hours only 6 riders, by the way, how can I read the reviews about myself, thank you.


Sadly, you can't read your reviews. How much sense does that make?


----------



## Phillyx (Nov 9, 2014)

Offered Candy and bottled water in car
MOVING 7-11 very nice


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Phillyx said:


> Offered Candy and bottled water in car
> MOVING 7-11 very nice


_Don't offer NOTHING!!!!! Just a clean smelling ride..._


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Weekday days I'm sure are not very busy. It will be a matter of figuring out where to be and at what times to maximize your rides.

Offer whatever you are comfortable offering as far as water and goodies. Make sure your car is very clean and free of any personal belongings at all times.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Phillyx said:


> Offered Candy and bottled water in car
> MOVING 7-11 very nice


Why?


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

wshh8 said:


> Hi, everyone here, today I worked for about 6 hours, but only 6 riders, my lyft app is always on, the last two hours, there is even no one pop up on my lyft, I am not a talkative people, but I am very friendly, I offered candy and bottled water on car, I talked to riders whenever they talk to me, but why 6 hours only 6 riders, by the way, how can I read the reviews about myself, thank you.


You have to learn where to drive and when to drive in order to maximize rides. This can take some time. It has nothing to do with your friendliness or what you offer riders. New passengers do not know who you are or what you have to offer.


----------



## Justin H (Sep 24, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Don't offer NOTHING!!!!! Just a clean smelling ride..._


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3rbybCACOLSS011TGVfeF9LNWtBUW1LQTE3SlNKZ2VrMlcw/view?usp=sharing
This is why I offer candy and water


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Justin H said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3rbybCACOLSS011TGVfeF9LNWtBUW1LQTE3SlNKZ2VrMlcw/view?usp=sharing
> This is why I offer candy and water


Why? There's no upside.


----------



## Justin H (Sep 24, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Why? There's no upside.


The numbers on the right are tips my friend


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Justin H said:


> The numbers on the right are tips my friend


If only, right?

Look, we just need to keep this simple. For what we're being paid and the excellent service we provide, paxs need to be supplying the drivers with refreshments. That's just common sense. I've been fortunate that way recently. I really enjoy when a pax asks me to stop off at a store en route to final dest, and then asks me if I'd like anything. Realistically, that's the way it's supposed to work, not the other way around. It'd be different if we were a premium transportation provider, we will agree.

As you gain more experience, Justin, you'll abandon the refreshment game and you'll see no impact on your tips or rating. Tip and ratings come from a clean car, professional service, and good conversation.

Current driver rating = 4.98.


----------



## movinglotus (Nov 1, 2014)

Refereshments can do nothing but eat into my bottom line. Im in Dallas and live in Far North Ive got to use my toll tag to get passengers to the party scene. Then the rides are short and very localized I cant see much water and snack in an $5 ride market. Im still new at this thou. 
This Friday, I was on for about 9 PM to 130 am and I got 4 passengers.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> If only, right?





movinglotus said:


> Refereshments can do nothing but eat into my bottom line. Im in Dallas and live in Far North Ive got to use my toll tag to get passengers to the party scene. Then the rides are short and very localized I cant see much water and snack in an $5 ride market. Im still new at this thou.
> This Friday, I was on for about 9 PM to 130 am and I got 4 passengers.


You are exactly right. Justin will understand this in time, too. His tips are coming from his professional approach, his clean car, and his freindly demeanor. Gum, water, candy, snacks, lattes, foot massages, tax advice, and ear cleaning services don't matter. They're merely an extra cost, a distraction, and create more mess to clean up (especially the ear cleaning services...yuck!)


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Justin H said:


> The numbers on the right are tips my friend


Very nice tips coming in there. Especially that $50.00 one. That pays for a lot of water and goodies.

Keep doing what you are doing and what you are happy doing as far as extras.

The drivers that wont or don't offer anything are pretty hardcore about their position. They just don't get it. In my 9 months driving for all 3 services I have done both. Sometimes within the same day I will offer my extras part of the day and not other parts of the day.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Very nice tips coming in there. Especially that $50.00 one. That pays for a lot of water and goodies.
> 
> Keep doing what you are doing and what you are happy doing as far as extras.
> 
> The drivers that wont or don't offer anything are pretty hardcore about their position. They just don't get it. In my 9 months driving for all 3 services I have done both. Sometimes within the same day I will offer my extras part of the day and not other parts of the day.


It's not so much a matter of not getting it. It's a much simpler economic question. I do fine - actually, quite well - with tips and ratings with a clean car, professional dress, and snappy banter. That's all that's truly necessary. Simply put, why spend money in hopes of earning tips and ratings, when earning tips and ratings is just as likely without spending the money? It's just Econ 101, that's all - simple CBA.

But the really cool thing about Luft/Uber/SC is that there are no policies regarding this sort of thing, so long as what we drivers are doing is legal and non-offensive. My strong suit is snappy banter on a broad variety of topics - a fringe benefit of being a voracious reader. Others may have strong suit in their Costco membership, and that works, too. As my young son often says, whatever makes your pickle squirt!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> It's not so much a matter of not getting it. It's a much simpler economic question. I do fine - actually, quite well - with tips and ratings with a clean car, professional dress, and snappy banter. That's all that's truly necessary. Simply put, why spend money in hopes of earning tips and ratings, when earning tips and ratings is just as likely without spending the money? It's just Econ 101, that's all - simple CBA.


That's great. I am not going to say that you need to do anything different. You have good ratings and are happy with what you are making and that is what matters.

The only unknown factor is: You don't know how much more in tips you would be getting if you added extras to your already great service in a clean comfortable car. It could be that you would make additional profit and distinguish yourself even further from the average driver.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> That's great. I am not going to say that you need to do anything different. You have good ratings and are happy with what you are making and that is what matters.
> 
> The only unknown factor is: You don't know how much more in tips you would be getting if you added extras to your already great service in a clean comfortable car. It could be that you would make additional profit and distinguish yourself even further from the average driver.


I did for one week. Tips were no different. Ratings were the same. And I spent more time making trips to garbage cans and recycling bins.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Justin H said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3rbybCACOLSS011TGVfeF9LNWtBUW1LQTE3SlNKZ2VrMlcw/view?usp=sharing
> This is why I offer candy and water


So the tips go towards restocking the refreshments


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> So the tips go towards restocking the refreshments


Exactly. Sure, feel good about stimulating the economy, but beyond that, what's the point?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Exactly. Sure, feel good about stimulating the economy, but beyond that, what's the point?


_Exactly_


----------

